# iowa to new york city!



## shane and emily (Jun 29, 2011)

hi everybody! we're brand new to the site, but hopefully you can give us some advice.
background info: shane is 21 and a college student, emily (who's writing this) is 18 and just graduated high school. we've been best friends for a few years and have wanted to road trip since i was fourteen or so, and decided that now that we're both independent and financially able, we should do it this fall. we're going from des moines, iowa to new york city (shane has an uncle he's close to there), and want to go des moines-chicago-nashville-charleston-boston-nyc.
btw- shane is pretty, and i'm a chubby girl with dreadlocks, so neither of us are particularly imposing. we also know that we should smile, be clean, be polite, and that we should hope for, not expect, rides.
anyway, if anybody can give advice on ANY of the routes between there, it would be MUCH appreciated! we're both a bit worried about the nashville/charleston route, as we've heard that it's a little difficult to hitch in the south.


----------



## wokofshame (Jun 29, 2011)

What's up? I'm in Burlington Iowa right now headed for Sioux Falls.
You should totally be able to make it on that route, I've hitched between a lot of those cities and also between nashville and asheville and its no problem.
One thing i've always found difficult is getting out of urban centres, including some of the ones you're talking about.
Chicago especially is kind of tough going east becuase the Indiana line is a pretty ghetto area.
If you have a few dollars you can take the commuter rail though, take the city bus to the outskirts of most of those cities.
Have fun have fun have fun!


----------



## shane and emily (Jun 29, 2011)

oh, hey, no shit?? we're from the centerville area! shane's in oregon at the moment (actually, i think he's in idaho or somewhere, he's hitching out here as a kind of trial run). i've been doing a ton of reading today and reading peoples' stories, and from what i can tell indiana and ohio are kind of shitholes to try and hitch through (pretty bacon-heavy from what i hear), so with any luck we'd be able to go pretty much straight south from chitown to nashville, then east across to SC. thanks though, man, it's really nice to hear some encouragement. :3


----------



## joeynogood (Jul 13, 2011)

shane and emily said:


> hi everybody! we're brand new to the site, but hopefully you can give us some advice.
> background info: shane is 21 and a college student, emily (who's writing this) is 18 and just graduated high school. we've been best friends for a few years and have wanted to road trip since i was fourteen or so, and decided that now that we're both independent and financially able, we should do it this fall. we're going from des moines, iowa to new york city (shane has an uncle he's close to there), and want to go des moines-chicago-nashville-charleston-boston-nyc.
> btw- shane is pretty, and i'm a chubby girl with dreadlocks, so neither of us are particularly imposing. we also know that we should smile, be clean, be polite, and that we should hope for, not expect, rides.
> anyway, if anybody can give advice on ANY of the routes between there, it would be MUCH appreciated! we're both a bit worried about the nashville/charleston route, as we've heard that it's a little difficult to hitch in the south.



hitchin n the south suck u should find a better way im from the south n i hate hitchin here better off on a train


----------

